

Ask HN: Why did HN change its font? - ShirsenduK

The new font is not easy on the eye. Please switch back or use something which is easier to read.
======
Red_Tarsius
Hacker News, like most websites, is rendered with the typefaces you've already
got on your computer.

    
    
        font-family: Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif;
    

If your browser doesn't find _Verdana_ on your computer, it looks for
_Geneva_. If it doesn't find _Geneva_ either, it loads a generic sans-serif.

~~~
ShirsenduK
Its the point size which seems to have changed. From 9pt to 10pt.

~~~
jacquesm
Try hitting ctrl-0 when you're on the page, probably you zoomed in by
accident.

